# Keeping The Ob At The Rv Park Permanently



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anybody just park their trailer permanently someplace for easy weekend (or longer) getaways? If so, what are some of the advantages and dissadvantages I might not be thinking about? Especially some long term negative's (other than not being able to take it other places)?

Thanks in advance.
Sean


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We have a seasonal site for the quick weekend getaway. It's nice to have the chance to drive out (even on a Sat) to spend time away from things. For us it costs just over twice the cost of a storage lot which isn't too bad IMO. We however can't be content with always camping at the same place, so rather than build a deck around the trailer like some of our "neighbors," we use a patio rug and then hitch up and go whenever we want to go somewhere else. If you ask me, that's the best of both worlds...


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

We just got a seasonal site for next year. It is only about 15 mins away from home, but it is a nice quiet and heavily wooded campground, it feels like we are in the mountains the campground is Warwick Woods for those interested. We plan on only having the patio rug out, so we can also pull out and go on an adventure. I too, like having the best of both worlds.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

rock hill said:


> We just got a seasonal site for next year. It is only about 15 mins away from home, but it is a nice quiet and heavily wooded campground, it feels like we are in the mountains the campground is Warwick Woods for those interested. We plan on only having the patio rug out, so we can also pull out and go on an adventure. I too, like having the best of both worlds.


Nice place...we camp there a lot - let us know what site your in...we usually camp in site "Q"


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Nathan said:


> We have a seasonal site for the quick weekend getaway. It's nice to have the chance to drive out (even on a Sat) to spend time away from things. For us it costs just over twice the cost of a storage lot which isn't too bad IMO. We however can't be content with always camping at the same place, so rather than build a deck around the trailer like some of our "neighbors," we use a patio rug and then hitch up and go whenever we want to go somewhere else. If you ask me, that's the best of both worlds...


Where do you have your perm site? We, too, are in SE Michigan and this might be of interest to me.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> We just got a seasonal site for next year. It is only about 15 mins away from home, but it is a nice quiet and heavily wooded campground, it feels like we are in the mountains the campground is Warwick Woods for those interested. We plan on only having the patio rug out, so we can also pull out and go on an adventure. I too, like having the best of both worlds.


Nice place...we camp there a lot - let us know what site your in...we usually camp in site "Q"
[/quote]

We are going to have "K" for next season, stop by when you see the outback, it'll be us!


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

Next year we have a seasonal site at a place we fell in love with, we have been weekend camping different campgrounds for almost 3 years, but we found a great place, and our friends that we always camp with have a spot next to us which is great.

Advantages for us, is it is nice to get away for an overnight and not have to hookup, move the camper, etc. Also we can just drive a car up, not the truck and hang out, we think there will be many more times we camp up there due to the fact we don't have to add in the hookup, travel and setup times.


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for all of the responses. We too are thinking of the fact that more weekends will be calling. For us now, a weekend would mean pick-up the trailer from storage Thursday after work, pack it with groceries and clothes, leave Friday after work/school and arrive at the campground around 8 PM. Then, have to leave the campground by 11 AM Sunday and unload the trailer and return it to storage Sunday evening. And be ready for a full work week. A lot of effort for a weekend get-a-way.

Being able to drive a vehicle, would save at least one hour of set-up and travel time. Then Sunday, it's just a matter of coming home and unloading the car/suitcases. Not to mention, my wife really doesn't like towing (being in the TV while I drive; despite never, ever having an issue in 5+ years).


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, this past summer we decided to try the storage at the RV park thing. We will be taking our first trip this October. Weather should be gorgeous, right on the beach; yet full service campground and within walking distance to the town.

For $200, we'll stay Friday and Saturday. They'll spray wash/wax it and fill up our propane tanks. Park and level the trailer, connect all hookups and it will be ready for us when we arive after a 3 hour drive Friday after work. Hotels in the area run $100 or more per night and that's not beach front. It's cost $50/night to stay at the park whether we pull it there or they store if for us. So, the cost isn't any difference. It's 160 miles each way at about 9-10 mpg pulling the trailer so the money we save on gas pays for the set-up and prep fees.

I'll keep you posted; we're excited.
Sean


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Around here for the most part we can get in a couple of campgrounds at a moments notice so for us there would be little advantage to setting up some place all the time. I always liked being able to clean and get the camper ready at home instead of having to haul everything. My brothers on the other hand have their campers set up at a CG about 35 miles away and go there when they can. they enjoy that but I like going places. Good luck with getting everything setup.


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok, so we have arrived for our first night. When we arrived it was already dark which was to be expected. The site they placed us in isn't one I would have preferred, but here we are. The biggest issue, two of them, are that they didn't leave enough room for the rear bed slide out, despite my sticker indicating the necessary distance for the rear slide. Also, there isn't really room to park my truck without sticking out into the "road" within the campground. Oh, and the fridge was totally moldy since I couldn't be there at the storage facility to make sure the doors were not shut. We have some little latch things to keep the doors open, but they just flew off.

On the flip side, it was an easy 3 hour drive without the trailer, I can hear the ocean/waves as I type and tomorrow, the sun will be shining and it will be 75 degrees. Don't be a hater as I plan to take a walk around 8AM along the shoreline with a cup of hot coffee in one hand and my DW holding the other...and my kids complaining they'd rather be in the trailer with the heater on, watching TV and doing a different kind of surfing.

As for the issues mentioned above, since this is our first time, we'll "accept" them and be more explicit next time we reserve a spot. Hopefully over Thanksgiving week.

Sean


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

well, the trip was a great success! pulled in, grabbed the clothes and relaxed. Not to mention, our travel time was about 30-45 minutes faster both to and from. We have booked a trip for Thanksgiving week and will enjoy another trip.


----------

